# Michigan Turkey Record Book



## 4 Car Garage (May 30, 2008)

What organization keeps track of this? What is the minimum measurement? How do I get my bird measured?


----------



## bucknduck (Nov 7, 2003)

CBM - Commemorative Bucks of Michigan http://www.buckfax.com/. Check to see if your taxidermist is an official scorer. 



4 Car Garage said:


> What organization keeps track of this? What is the minimum measurement? How do I get my bird measured?


----------

